# InkSoft Offers ‘Five Tips To Sell More Merch In 2019’ Blog



## Deborah Sexton

A new blog from InkSoft provides five tips for boosting your decorated apparel sales in 2019. Learn from industry manager/educator Marshall Atkinson as he presents key ideas for converting New Year’s wishes into realities and explores steps any shop can use to implement them.

From ways to go beyond setting goals to handling them to identifying your best possible customers and building a “brand persona” to reach them, the blog explores theory in action. Find out what you need to know to get your business and sales on track for success in the new year. 

Check out “Five Tips to Sell More Merch in 2019” at https://www.inksoft.com/5-tips-to-sell-more-merch-in-2019/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

